# Debating on SS or 1x8



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

I am building a commuter out of a '91/'92 Stumpy. It has a 36T front sprocket and was a SS before with the previous owner. I never even rode a SS. Should I just go for it or should I use my old cassette from my 09 RH that I upgraded to a 9 speed and have a 1x8?

I do have some rolling hills on my commute and I think I would like the extra gears. 

Thoughts? Ideas?


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

It could be nice either way. Both have their benefits. I currently ride SS, but I had gears when I was farther from town and hauled more stuff. You could try the SS and see how it is. Throw a 15-16 tooth cog on the back and try it out. Maybe an 18 if the hills are bad, but it will feel slow on flat/down parts. SS can suck in a headwind, but it can be really nice and if you are climbing it does make you stronger.


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

The hills really aren't that bad. I might try a 16T SS. I am sure it will make me a better rider, but I wonder if I can handle it at first.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't know what you do for a living or what else you use your commuters for. I like mine to still work for me when I'm tired, though, so to me that would mean 1x8.


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

I drive local tractor trailer, AKA LTL. Some days is a 10-11 hour day, get out at 9pm sometimes 10. So yes I would be tired some days. I also plan on using it for other things than just to and from work. 

If I were to go with a 1x8, should I leave the front as a 36T?


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

When I was commuting with gears, I ran a 42 up front and a 9spd 32-11 in the rear and had more than I needed on either end. However, on nice days when I wasn't hauling much I'd run a 52x20 SS on the same commute. Headwinds sucked but if it was nice the SS was great. If I had to pick one I'd go geared. SS only makes you strong because you have to push it. You can do it with gears if you're motivated. My MTB is a 1x9 now. How far is the commute?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

If you're using narrow slicks, 36/11 is not that tall a ratio anymore.

When I had a singlespeed commuter, I used a 52t ring and 20t freewheel. It had 27" wheels, so around 70 gear-inches - the amount of distance traveled in one rotation at the crank, really the only way to compare drivetrains on very dissimilar bikes.

A 36t ring would top out at 80 gear-inches, if you're using an 11t small cog and 1.25" slicks. Not all that high, since you've got seven lower ratios if you want them. So you might find you want to go a little bigger - like a 40t or 42t, maybe.

Or you could just slap all the parts you have together and see how they ride.


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

I will be having some Specialized Fast Trak LK Sport, 26x2.0", 60TPI that came on my RH when I bought it for tires. Just for the winter. I think I will buy slicks for next summer.

It seems like I am leaning toward the 1x8 just because..............


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

I have 5117 commuter miles this year and i'd say 90% of that is on a Fixed SS.
I'm currently selling my geared cross bike, after riding 275 miles on it this month. 
It just felt that it was no easier and even slower.

As posted before elsewhere in the winter my winter (December to March) commuter 
is a fixed SS Bianchi San Jose, It has 6000+ miles on it since I purchased it in Nov of 2005.
It is some what flat but the last two winters have been well above average in snow fall.

A single speed wheel (With a SS Hub) has even spoke length = Stronger Wheel
A single Speed = no frozen gears
A Fixed single speed means no freeze up on freewheel = No Racked Nuts
Riding Single speeds since 1999


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

I forgot to add my commute is 4 miles each way.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

I ride a SS right now for my commuter and I've got about 500+ miles on it since July. Looking back, I would go with a 1x9 and probably still will once I have about $350 laying around to get an Alfine. I have a relatively flat commute, but I have one long small grade hill that kills me every time and its right at the tail of my ride into work, so I always come in without a warm down. I'd like to downshift and kill that hill and on the way out, upshift and fly. Just my personal preference. I've been riding SS since about 2000 on my mountain bike and if/when I upgrade, it will be the first time I've had gears since then.


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

If I go to a 1x8 should I get a bigger front gear? Maybe like a 42t or something?


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

When I add gears, I will probably just leave my 44t up front and try to match it up in the rear to put my current ratio somewhere in the middle with a few lower and a few higher.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

tracerprix said:


> If I go to a 1x8 should I get a bigger front gear? Maybe like a 42t or something?


I have a triple and ride some good hills...46 11 with slicks gets used down hills and with a wind.

I your case I would consider a 46 with a 11-28

Commuting is all aboout everyday, not hurting your body to do it...so the gears do come in handy if maybe you drank a little more than you should have, or have the sniffles, or watched a late night movie........etc.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Just ride it and see. Only one way to find out.

I commute on a singlespeed, with some fairly decent hills in my commute and love it! I don't have to think about changing gears, just pedalling, braking and not getting hit by a car. I don't want to think about any more than that to and from work!


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

Haha I hear ya! You need to pay attention to the idiots on the road!


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Normbilt*
> I have 5117 commuter miles this year and i'd say 90% of that is on a Fixed SS.
> I'm currently selling my geared cross bike, after riding 275 miles on it this month.
> It just felt that it was no easier and even slower.
> ...


hey Normbilt...i just started commuting on a fixie & am having a rough time getting used to it. i ended up putting a freewheel on so it has a flip-flop hub now & find myself using the ss a lot. guess old coasting habits are hard to break, 
i do try to force myself to ride the fixed cog more & would welcome any tips you can offer re riding fixed that would make me feel more comfortable doing it. these damn bearclaw pedals seem to like putting holes in my shins & calves when i'm starting & stopping while my bike is set-up as a fixie :eekster:

sorry for hijacking your thread, tracerprix


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah it's ok. I am not going to a fixed gear.


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

So I sold my SS Monocog Flight 29 and picked up a Poprad built with 1x9 drivetrain.

I have a 600' climb on the way home. And even on the way in, there are some rolling terrain that is nice to have gears on. I go trail riding for my work out. So my commuting is really a light work out and possibly recovery ride.

I have a 39t front ring and 11-34 cassette so covers the same range as my road bike on the low end and just start to pedal out around 32mph.


----------



## isahnisahn (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm a part time commuter, probably 500 to 700 miles so far this year. I prefer singlespeed, I'm running 42/18 and with my tire size it's about 60.5 gear inches. It seems to work for me. Every time I think about stepping up to 65 or more gear inches I get a commute with strong winds, and I forget that idea quickly.


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

I would be putting on a 11T-32T cassette and a 36T up front. I still cannot make up my mind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

ok ok I think I'm going SS


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

no, go 1x8.

wait! do single speed!

no wait, get a push bike.


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

mack_turtle said:


> no, go 1x8.
> 
> wait! do single speed!
> 
> no wait, get a push bike.


Wait what about 1x9. Just kidding, SS IT IS!


----------

